# '08 Assignment-Infrared- Due Date 6/20



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 12, 2008)

The theme for this assignment is infrared photos! I look forward to seeing everyone's photos!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 14, 2008)

Aww, no one else has IR pics to share? Its boring posting my own pictures:thumbdown: lol.


----------



## bikefreax (Jun 14, 2008)

Here is mine in black and white. I have not figured out how to get the cool colors like yours yet.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice pic! I like the sky. The clouds look cool. 

I used photoshop express to do the color thing in my picture. On the pic I posted. I used the auto correct function, then exposure, saturation, and pop color effect.


----------



## bikefreax (Jun 15, 2008)

Yea it was a windy day and a 30 sec. exposure. It seems everytime I do an IR it is real noisy except for this picture. I even downloaded an action from a web site to help with the IR convert and it still is not what I want. I think it's because I keep forgetting to do the custom white balance thing.


----------

